# لحام coil فرن الصهر



## mazen1973 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخواني المهندسين
حدث تهريب في coilالخاص بفرن صهر الحديد
وهو مصنوع من النحاس
فما هي افضل طريقه للحامه
وما هي افضل اسياخ اللحام المستخدمه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mazen1973 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ما زلت انتظر الاجابه من الخبراء


----------

